# Emoticons



## scarbelly (Aug 25, 2010)

Hey Admin and mods

Any chance we could get some updated emoticons - the army ones are kind of dated and it would be nice to have some like drooling and bowing down and maybe one dancin just to name a few

I belong to a couple other fourms and it is nice to have the options

Thanks


----------



## meateater (Aug 25, 2010)

Like thisn scar?


----------



## scarbelly (Aug 25, 2010)

You bet - lets have some fun with these


----------



## TulsaJeff (Aug 25, 2010)

I been meanin' to do that.. I will try to get to that over the next week or so. Feel free to remind me via PM or email if I slack up on it


----------



## beer-b-q (Aug 25, 2010)

Here are some good ones...

http://s63.photobucket.com/albums/h151/pkcdirect/emoticons/?action=view&current=whip2.gif

http://s63.photobucket.com/albums/h151/pkcdirect/emoticons/?action=view&current=occasion14.gif







http://s63.photobucket.com/albums/h151/pkcdirect/emoticons/?action=view&current=violent5.gif

http://s63.photobucket.com/albums/h151/pkcdirect/emoticons/?action=view&current=roflmao.gif

http://s63.photobucket.com/albums/h151/pkcdirect/emoticons/?action=view&current=crybaby2.gif

http://s63.photobucket.com/albums/h151/pkcdirect/emoticons/?action=view&current=coffee2.gif

http://s63.photobucket.com/albums/h151/pkcdirect/emoticons/?action=view&current=BangHead.gif

http://s63.photobucket.com/albums/h151/pkcdirect/emoticons/?action=view&current=a11.gif

http://s63.photobucket.com/albums/h151/pkcdirect/emoticons/?action=view&current=anim_burp.gif

http://s63.photobucket.com/albums/h151/pkcdirect/emoticons/?action=view&current=anim_hubbahubba.gif


----------



## scarbelly (Aug 26, 2010)

Paul

Now that is what I am talking about - No disrespect to the Army ( I deal with them every week ) just wanted to get some options

Thannks Jeff - this will be fun


----------



## chefrob (Aug 26, 2010)

watta ya want.........a dancin' weenie?


----------



## TulsaJeff (Aug 26, 2010)

I told my wife last night that you guys were wanting some different emoticons.. she said, "I don't blame them, you guys have the worst set of emoticons in the history of forums!"

Something to said for honesty


----------



## beer-b-q (Aug 26, 2010)

TulsaJeff said:


> I told my wife last night that you guys were wanting some different emoticons.. she said, "I don't blame them, you guys have the worst set of emoticons in the history of forums!"
> 
> Something to said for honesty


Tell Her I Said Thanks, I have wanted to say that for a long time... AND I"M PRO MILITARY!!!


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 26, 2010)

I'm a Army Veteran, but I could use some of them like Paul & Meateater showed. Those are great!

Plus I could also use one that "would be scratching his head, like he doesn't understand". That would come in very handy.

Bear


----------



## mballi3011 (Aug 26, 2010)

Yea I want some too. The good ones and not the old lame duck ones. You tell him GIRL


----------



## northern greenhorn (Aug 26, 2010)

Yes I agree, some new ones would be nice.


----------



## scarbelly (Aug 26, 2010)

TulsaJeff said:


> I told my wife last night that you guys were wanting some different emoticons.. she said, "I don't blame them, you guys have the worst set of emoticons in the history of forums!"
> 
> Something to said for honesty


Tell here thanks from here too!!!  I would insert something here but these are lame - HA HA


----------



## pit 4 brains (Aug 26, 2010)

Sounds like she just volunteered for a job!

Good suggestion. I always liked the one where the smiley guy is hitting himself on the head with a wooden mallet..


----------



## aeroforce100 (Aug 26, 2010)

Bearcarver said:


> I'm a Army Veteran, but I could use some of them like Paul & Meateater showed. Those are great!
> 
> Plus I could also use one that "would be scratching his head, like he doesn't understand". That would come in very handy.
> 
> Bear


I think I would be able to wear that one out very quickly!


----------



## beer-b-q (Aug 26, 2010)

Here are a couple more.

http://s63.photobucket.com/albums/h151/pkcdirect/emoticons/?action=view&current=wsmsmile0ly.gif

http://s63.photobucket.com/albums/h151/pkcdirect/emoticons/?action=view&current=4th_of_July.gif

http://s63.photobucket.com/albums/h151/pkcdirect/emoticons/yahoo_smileys/?action=view&current=18.gif

http://s63.photobucket.com/albums/h151/pkcdirect/emoticons/yahoo_smileys/?action=view&current=51.gif

http://s63.photobucket.com/albums/h...ns/yahoo_smileys/?action=view&current=a30.gif

http://s63.photobucket.com/albums/h...ns/yahoo_smileys/?action=view&current=a35.gif

http://s63.photobucket.com/albums/h...ns/yahoo_smileys/?action=view&current=a31.gif

http://s63.photobucket.com/albums/h...ns/yahoo_smileys/?action=view&current=a12.gif

http://s63.photobucket.com/albums/h151/pkcdirect/emoticons/yahoo_smileys/?action=view&current=60.gif

http://s63.photobucket.com/albums/h151/pkcdirect/emoticons/yahoo_smileys/?action=view&current=35.gif

http://s63.photobucket.com/albums/h151/pkcdirect/emoticons/yahoo_smileys/?action=view&current=34.gif

http://s63.photobucket.com/albums/h151/pkcdirect/emoticons/yahoo_smileys/?action=view&current=04.gif

http://s63.photobucket.com/albums/h151/pkcdirect/emoticons/?action=view&current=pepsi.gif

http://s63.photobucket.com/albums/h151/pkcdirect/emoticons/?action=view&current=grilling_smilie.gif

http://s63.photobucket.com/albums/h151/pkcdirect/emoticons/?action=view&current=goodluck.gif

http://s63.photobucket.com/albums/h151/pkcdirect/emoticons/?action=view&current=diespam.gif

http://s63.photobucket.com/albums/h151/pkcdirect/emoticons/?action=view&current=deadhorse.gif

http://s63.photobucket.com/albums/h151/pkcdirect/emoticons/?action=view&current=sorry.gif

http://s63.photobucket.com/albums/h151/pkcdirect/emoticons/?action=view&current=BD.gif

http://s63.photobucket.com/albums/h151/pkcdirect/emoticons/?action=view&current=107.gif

http://s63.photobucket.com/albums/h151/pkcdirect/emoticons/?action=view&current=102.gif

http://s63.photobucket.com/albums/h151/pkcdirect/emoticons/?action=view&current=77.gif

http://s63.photobucket.com/albums/h151/pkcdirect/emoticons/?action=view&current=cheers.gif
 

http://s63.photobucket.com/albums/h151/pkcdirect/emoticons/?action=view&current=6.gif

http://s63.photobucket.com/albums/h151/pkcdirect/emoticons/?action=view&current=76.gif

http://s63.photobucket.com/albums/h151/pkcdirect/emoticons/?action=view&current=bravo.png

http://s63.photobucket.com/albums/h151/pkcdirect/emoticons/?action=view&current=pot.gif

http://s63.photobucket.com/albums/h...ns/?action=view&current=grilling_smilie-1.gif

http://s63.photobucket.com/albums/h151/pkcdirect/emoticons/?action=view&current=welcome1.gif


----------



## nwdave (Aug 26, 2010)

I hereby appoint Beer-B-Q to lead the charge.  That's what you get for volunteering all that information and leads.  Being retired military, I look upon those emoticons we have as representative of all forces as we've all had to wear battledress at one time or another, whether it was Nato Greens or Desert Storm Tans.  Ooo-rah to all.


----------



## dale5351 (Aug 26, 2010)

I would easily vote for a picture emoticon for my standard one which is :-}}   (which represents my grey beard).


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 27, 2010)

Those are great Paul, but I'm trying to figure out why those three guys are biting & whipping that poor beast!

No Bears?
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## eman (Aug 27, 2010)

Beating a dead horse LOL

 Which seems to happen from time to time.


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 27, 2010)

eman said:


> Beating a dead horse LOL
> 
> Which seems to happen from time to time.


Shoot, I never thought of that----Duhhhh!

Thanks Eman


----------



## matts (Aug 27, 2010)

The "beating a dead horse" has always been one of my favorites for forums.


----------



## scarbelly (Sep 1, 2010)

Hey Jeff

Just a little Bump to remind ya   Ha Ha
http://s63.photobucket.com/albums/h151/pkcdirect/emoticons/?action=view&current=deadhorse.gif


Beer-B-Q said:


> Here are a couple more.
> 
> http://s63.photobucket.com/albums/h151/pkcdirect/emoticons/?action=view&current=wsmsmile0ly.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## pandemonium (Sep 1, 2010)

heres some if this works

 


----------



## pandemonium (Sep 1, 2010)

oops a few might be dirty but its cartoon so if we cant handle that then well


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 1, 2010)

OK, That does it!

I nominate BEER-B-Q and Pandemonium as Official SMF HEADHUNTERS  !!!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Bearcarver


----------



## shooter1 (Sep 2, 2010)

I hadn't checked this thread out, those emoticons are great. When are we getting them? Bring it!


----------



## pandemonium (Sep 6, 2010)

no kidding the ones here have to be the lamest ones anywhere lol


----------



## eman (Sep 6, 2010)

Shooter1 said:


> I hadn't checked this thread out, those emoticons are great. When are we getting them? Bring it!


probably about the same time we get a site link to chat.


----------



## princess (Sep 6, 2010)

When you get bears, I get a princess... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




 


Bearcarver said:


> Those are great Paul, but I'm trying to figure out why those three guys are biting & whipping that poor beast!
> 
> No Bears?
> 
> ...


----------



## TulsaJeff (Sep 15, 2010)

eman said:


> probably about the same time we get a site link to chat.


We are working on this as we speak.. some of these things take quite a bit of doing to make them work and especially if you're dealing with several people.. one person can hold up the whole wagon.

The NEW emoticons are in the works..

The chat link is coming as well very soon.. you just have to believe


----------



## eman (Sep 16, 2010)

I believe, It's just ,the older i get ,The less patience i seem to have. LOL


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 16, 2010)

TulsaJeff said:


> We are working on this as we speak.. some of these things take quite a bit of doing to make them work and especially if you're dealing with several people.. one person can hold up the whole wagon.
> 
> The NEW emoticons are in the works..
> 
> The chat link is coming as well very soon.. you just have to believe


Jeff,

Any Bears???

Don't forget if you come up with a Bear, you need a Princess too!

Bear


----------



## beer-b-q (Sep 17, 2010)

Bearcarver said:


> Jeff,
> 
> Any Bears???
> 
> ...







Here is one just for you Bear...


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 17, 2010)

Beer-B-Q said:


> Here is one just for you Bear...


LOL---That's great!

He eats like me too!

I have no idea how to use those things, unless they are in the little box they give you to use.

I can't do that kind of fancy stuff.   Like
>   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




Bear


----------



## pandemonium (Oct 1, 2010)

BUMP!!! Did Jeff forget again?


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 1, 2010)

No - he sent me a note asking me to get a consensus. That was right about the time I was going to leave my job and things were crazy. I sent him a note the other day asking how to set up a poll on that many emoticons - I think it was like 50 or so and have not heard back yet


----------



## pandemonium (Oct 1, 2010)

I vote he just lets you put up ones with your judgement!!Anything is better than the ones we hae here, i cant see anyone complaining.I


----------



## pandemonium (Oct 1, 2010)

its getting hard to post here anymore,is it just firefox that this board doesnt like because man it screws up on every post now? we need an exterminator around here man


----------



## dale5351 (Oct 1, 2010)

I'm still voting for an old grey beard smiley, which is what I mean by :-}}


----------



## bmudd14474 (Oct 2, 2010)

pandemonium said:


> its getting hard to post here anymore,is it just firefox that this board doesnt like because man it screws up on every post now? we need an exterminator around here man




Firefox's last release was a little messed up. Firefox is supposed to fix it in their next release in a week or 2


----------



## pandemonium (Oct 2, 2010)

ok well maybe i need to go back to explorer ugh, i like fox but it always seems like it has problems


bmudd14474 said:


> Firefox's last release was a little messed up. Firefox is supposed to fix it in their next release in a week or 2


----------



## pandemonium (Oct 25, 2010)

Bump again???


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 26, 2010)

Ok guys here is the latest.  Paul - Beer B Que sent me some zip files with some emoticons and I am trying to go thru them and put together a post that you can vote on.  I have been busy with personal stuff and have not had time to work on it. I will try to get it done this week.

If you have some personal favorites please send them to me in a PM so I can try to add them to the vote


----------



## pandemonium (Oct 26, 2010)

No problem chipolte powder is more important Gary lol


----------



## meateater (Oct 27, 2010)

Scarbelly said:


> Ok guys here is the latest.  Paul - Beer B Que sent me some zip files with some emoticons and I am trying to go thru them and put together a post that you can vote on.  I have been busy with personal stuff and have not had time to work on it. I will try to get it done this week.
> 
> If you have some personal favorites please send them to me in a PM so I can try to add them to the vote


Is there some squirrel emos?


----------

